# HOW TO: Reset laptop BIOS password



## [PWN]Schubie

so we have a thread that a few people have stumbled upon trying to reset their laptop bios passwords, i figured we should make a dedicated thread as to attempt to make it easier to find.
**note this also clears CMOS*

1. enter an incorrect password 3 times on your laptop and it will say "system disabled" and provide a five digit code, write this down as it will be used to unlock your laptop.
2. download Unlock6 on another computer, it can be found HERE
3. install unlock6
4. open cmd (start -> run -> type "cmd")
5. change directories to the folder where unlock 6 was installed (default C:\\Swsetup\\Unlock6) so you would type in "cd C:\\swsetup\\unlock6"
6. type "unlock6 xxxxx 0" (xxxxx being the code from step 1)

your laptop should now be unlocked, if you have any trouble running the program let me know (the other thread
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ord-reset.html people running 64 bit operating systems had trouble doing this) post here and i will be happy to run the program for you.

Note: This only works for HPs and Compaqs


----------



## mothergoose729

This could be helpful for people looking to underclock their processor. +REP


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i don't see how these are comparable.


----------



## kenny_fui

hi brother schubie how about for sony vaio laptop bios password lock
you have any sofeware .....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im sorry, if this doesnt work it is the only way that i know of.


----------



## darkstarohio

Hey, I feel like a jackass for this being my first post, but my friend's got an old DV2000 that he let fall by the wayside because of a dead HDD.
I told him I'd fix it, and after putting in the new on, I'm getting a power-on password prompt and he can't remember what the pass is for the life of him.
I'm running Xp x64 and can't run unlock6 for that reason.
Could someone run it for me?
the code is 03153
Thanks in advance


----------



## heathmcabee

Very nice to know, if you dont wanna manually take out your cmos and reset it. Thanks


----------



## darkstarohio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathmcabee* 
Very nice to know, if you dont wanna manually take out your cmos and reset it. Thanks

The issue with these particular laptops is that it's not as easy as taking out the battery.
I've tried that.
It doesn't work for the dv2000


----------



## heathmcabee

Laptop work disassembly is never easy for the impatient. I love you internet disassemebly pdfs!


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkstarohio* 
Hey, I feel like a jackass for this being my first post, but my friend's got an old DV2000 that he let fall by the wayside because of a dead HDD.
I told him I'd fix it, and after putting in the new on, I'm getting a power-on password prompt and he can't remember what the pass is for the life of him.
I'm running Xp x64 and can't run unlock6 for that reason.
Could someone run it for me?
the code is 03153
Thanks in advance

You could simply jack up the hood, find the battery and *while unplugged and with no battery* short the battery's leads for 10 seconds. It's a more direct method that has 100% chances of success, but some skill is required to get to those leads.


----------



## crackerneedscheese

Has anyone figured out how to by pass this yet? nothing I have tried works..thanks


----------



## wiggy2k7

Yes, have you read the OP ??? did you try unlock6 ???


----------



## gingerschnapps

I tried the program also and it doesn't let me do it either. I have a dv2000 and my code comes up as 03686 I hate passwords


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gingerschnapps* 
I tried the program also and it doesn't let me do it either. I have a dv2000 and my code comes up as 03686 I hate passwords









Got ya covered in the other thread
http://www.overclock.net/8155309-post206.html


----------



## Jiv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Got ya covered in the other thread
http://www.overclock.net/8155309-post206.html

Thanks mate, the program works perfectly


----------



## unicorns

hey thanks for the software unlock6, that worked for the bios password, unfortunately the hdd password does not unlock with that code.
My acer laptop error code is 09633
kindly help.. went on a vacation and don't remember the boot password or HDD password (both were the same).. would appreciate your help.

the HDD error code is 07882


----------



## unicorns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
so we have a thread that a few people have stumbled upon trying to reset their laptop bios passwords, i figured we should make a dedicated thread as to attempt to make it easier to find.
**note this also clears CMOS*

1. enter an incorrect password 3 times on your laptop and it will say "system disabled" and provide a five digit code, write this down as it will be used to unlock your laptop.
2. download Unlock6 on another computer, it can be found HERE
3. install unlock6
4. open cmd (start -> run -> type "cmd")
5. change directories to the folder where unlock 6 was installed (default C:\\Swsetup\\Unlock6) so you would type in "cd C:\\swsetup\\unlock6"
6. type "unlock6 xxxxx 0" (xxxxx being the code from step 1)

your laptop should now be unlocked, if you have any trouble running the program let me know (the other thread
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ord-reset.html people running 64 bit operating systems had trouble doing this) post here and i will be happy to run the program for you.

Hi, i unlocked the bios this way, many thanks to you! But now i'm faced with a different problem. When i start my laptop it prompts me for the "user hdd password" which i have no idea how to bypass. Is there a software available for this too? the error code generated by the hdd password is 07882. Kindly help me.


----------



## rbn

I have a HP Pavilion. The code is 05747 but i tried this a few times and I always get diffrent codes, but I tried every code. Please help me. I don't know what to do now !!!

thanks in advance!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
xd2k3wq
mun9fp2
yw9dba3
rt77dq3
iz6tpzx
bmn03ti

If those dont work I am sorry but I dont know what else to do


----------



## The Master Chief

Why not just pop the keyboard off, then get the CMOS battery out?


----------



## AsAnAtheist

CMOS battery is the best way, and more reliable. Shorting as mentioned before may or may not be necessary.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
Why not just pop the keyboard off, then get the CMOS battery out?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AsAnAtheist* 
CMOS battery is the best way, and more reliable. Shorting as mentioned before may or may not be necessary.

Some times it doesnt work, I had that happen to me, where removed the RTC battery and after two days and numerous trys it didnt work, same with another member

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaultman* 
Removing the battery and cmos battery did not reset, shorting the cmos battery contacts didn't reset, holding down the power button to discharge the capacitors did not reset. Then removed ram and CPU and repeated the process and VICTORY..... bios reset without power-on password. Woot!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaultman* 
Oh and most important I plugged in the power adapter on the bare board and tried to start it multiple times. Then reinstalled ram and cpu and tested it.

But, give it a try, and if it does work (removing the battery) then awesome, saves a lot of troublesome work.


----------



## computeruler

I'm going to try this on my sony vaio I bought used.


----------



## computeruler

It just gives me a long key. Not a 6 digit code. Then trying to enter the unlock code there three times it says system disabled and I can't do anything. It seems the program is only for compaqs and hps. You should probably add that to the op or something.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
It just gives me a long key. Not a 6 digit code. Then trying to enter the unlock code there three times it says system disabled and I can't do anything. It seems the program is only for compaqs and hps. You should probably add that to the op or something.

Good point, added to OP


----------



## cheeswiz

Running x64? need to run unlock6 or other dos programs?







try DOS Bos, thats how i did it, and thank you [PWN]Schubie !!!

Dos box works on my x64 Windows 7 and im told it works good on Vista too. its a must have for a computer repairman.

Dos Box can be downloaded at http://www.dosbox.com/download.php?main=1

Good Luck All!


----------



## kirkymini

Hi,
I have an HP nx9010 with the same problem, I have tried unlock 6, I entered about 15-20 codes but still no luck. Any ideas please.

Many thanks.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheeswiz* 
Running x64? need to run unlock6 or other dos programs?







try DOS Bos, thats how i did it, and thank you [PWN]Schubie !!!

Dos box works on my x64 Windows 7 and im told it works good on Vista too. its a must have for a computer repairman.

Dos Box can be downloaded at http://www.dosbox.com/download.php?main=1

Good Luck All!









Thanks for the advice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirkymini* 
Hi,
I have an HP nx9010 with the same problem, I have tried unlock 6, I entered about 15-20 codes but still no luck. Any ideas please.

Many thanks.

did you make sure to enter the "unlock6 xxxxx 0" including the space and the zero?


----------



## Atomagenesis

Hiren's boot cd has a few BIOS password reset utilities.


----------



## Benny7440

I'm new to the forum. I would like to know for sure if I'm right supposing that the referenced program "unlock6" is just for windows. I'm asking because I'm using linux.

Can it be run by another windows machine for giving me the proposed codes or the program must be run by the problematic machine? If the latter is the correct answer, can it be run from dos or something like it? Is there an emulator of sorts for dos (free) that can be used to run unlock6 with good results?

Thanks for any hint/tip/info on the subject!

PS. I already downloaded the file.


----------



## tanke

if instead of give me a 5 digit code I give one of 8 digits, I could work me the passwords of the CMD? and is there any other way for these machines that are 8-digit numbers? greetings and thanks before hand ...


----------



## ahmedba

laptops dv2000 is bios password
I've tried that.
It doesn't work for the

the code is 06695
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tulai2013

laptops dv2000 is bios password
I've tried that.
It doesn't work for the

the code is 12857
Thanks in advance


----------



## FuzzyRev

I know your post with directions for "HOW TO: Reset laptop BIOS password" was years ago, but it still works. Many thanks.

FuzzyRev


----------



## bobbybrown9796

Hey guys anyone still doing codes on her I'm on my cell phone so it's not working I get a15555 code please help and thanks ahead of time


----------



## Russian1

please help me my code is 03675


----------



## chrissie

Hello can someone run that program for me its an hp2000 bl69wm I'm trying to reset the password but the program will not run on my Cell phone thanks I need the code


----------



## AlbertEVW

[PWN]Schubie said:


> so we have a thread that a few people have stumbled upon trying to reset their laptop bios passwords, i figured we should make a dedicated thread as to attempt to make it easier to find.
> **note this also clears CMOS*
> 
> 1. enter an incorrect password 3 times on your laptop and it will say "system disabled" and provide a five digit code, write this down as it will be used to unlock your laptop.
> 2. download Unlock6 on another computer, it can be found HERE
> 3. install unlock6
> 4. open cmd (start -> run -> type "cmd")
> 5. change directories to the folder where unlock 6 was installed (default C:\\Swsetup\\Unlock6) so you would type in "cd C:\\swsetup\\unlock6"
> 6. type "unlock6 xxxxx 0" (xxxxx being the code from step 1)
> 
> your laptop should now be unlocked, if you have any trouble running the program let me know (the other thread
> http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ord-reset.html people running 64 bit operating systems had trouble doing this) post here and i will be happy to run the program for you.
> 
> Note: This only works for HPs and Compaqs
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Hope you can still help with this BIOS Password reset.
> I cant download the "unlock6" app
> The code i get after entering the bios password wrong 3 times is "13793"
> 
> I would realy like your assistance.
> 
> Regards,


----------

